# Rockwell RK5108K SoniCrafter 100-Piece Super Professional Kit



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

With no announcement, warning, or special deal, this kit showed up on Amazon today at $168, when it's been selling for $210... nice discount, especially when the 73-piece kit is still selling for $179.

And yes, I took the bait.  At least two projects that all but require this will now be able to go forward!

:sold:


----------

